# Lets say you HAD to paint anthros in another style...



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

Lets say you had to make anthro art or convert all your current anthro art into the style of a historically famous artist, whose legendary brush would lay down the strokes for the art you create?

I would say Salvador Dali, if not just to see how much more ridiculous furry art could get.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 6, 2015)

Caravaggio, definitely. I am all about the chiaroscuro in his work. It would make for some very serious and dramatic pieces.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

It would be absolutely amazing to see a serious furry art piece in that style, however when contemplating that style applied to, lets say a god awful extreme fetish piece it becomes immediately terrifying, or hilarious.....maybe both!


----------



## LucidKitsune (Jan 8, 2015)

You know, now that I think about it.... I think a classic Renaissance style of painting would be awesome to try. Like that soft, glowing look of Leonardo da Vinci's and Titian's paintings, and the whispy flowyness a lot of the renaissance works had. 

Gosh I really want to try this now. *o*


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 8, 2015)

I was gonna say Dali as well, since his stuff is captivating.

Imagine that, painting your 'sona 20ft tall with little spindly legs, or hanging off a telephone!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2015)

DalÃ­ often used newspaper cuttings, and painted around them. I am not fond of that technique. When you look at one of his pieces, not all of it was painted by him.


----------



## LucidKitsune (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh man... Dali would soooooo get flamed for that if he were on the internet today. xD Back then, I'm sure that was some sort of acceptable technique.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2015)

LucidKitsune said:


> Oh man... Dali would soooooo get flamed for that if he were on the internet today. xD Back then, I'm sure that was some sort of acceptable technique.



Plenty of people still do it. I merely view collage as well..a little naff.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 8, 2015)

LucidKitsune said:


> Oh man... Dali would soooooo get flamed for that if he were on the internet today. xD Back then, I'm sure that was some sort of acceptable technique.



Collage paintings can be good if tackled correctly.

Writing R.Mutt on a urinal is also considered 'fine art'(actually Duchamp was actually trolling the elite fine art society at this time but it became 'accepted' as art). Still today that society is a joke with pickled dead sharks, and 'paintings' made out of crap.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2015)

I watched a documentary on the BBC about the Royal Academy of Art's summer exhibition. 

The presenter made an inappropriate personal point about the exhibition's rejection of his submission for the show. 


He had submitted a jar of lentils.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 8, 2015)

Another style, Monet, God I love Monet paintings, and seeing an impressionist furry piece would be something.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jan 8, 2015)

Definitely Frans Hals. His works inspired me to aim for a painterly approach


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 8, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Another style, Monet, God I love Monet paintings, and seeing an impressionist furry piece would be something.





monochromatic-dragon said:


> Definitely Frans Hals. His works inspired me to aim for a painterly approach



Both fantastic artists. I also love Rembrant Van Rijn's painterly works that he produced later in his career.


----------



## Armendariz (Jan 8, 2015)

Oooh... the first that popped in my mind was Francis Bacon, although I prefer engravings.

Nah, screw that! I'd totally want William Hoggarth, I love his humour x)


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 8, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Both fantastic artists. I also love Rembrant Van Rijn's painterly works that he produced later in his career.



Rembrant Is a god. I grew up in a house hold basically idolizing him XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-30726270

Not this style. 


A quarter of a million dollars.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 8, 2015)

Caravaggio, El Greco and Francisco de ZurbarÃ¡n's would be my picks.


----------



## Blekarotva (Jan 8, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Collage paintings can be good if tackled correctly.
> 
> Writing R.Mutt on a urinal is also considered 'fine art'(actually Duchamp was actually trolling the elite fine art society at this time but it became 'accepted' as art). Still today that society is a joke with pickled dead sharks, and 'paintings' made out of crap.



Don't forget turds in jars.

Velazquez and Lucian Freud for their brush work and Guayasamin for his colors (internet photographs make no justice to his paintings)


----------



## Luki (Jan 8, 2015)

Painters from the past,huh? Off the top of my head, KanÅ Sanraku , or ItÅ JakuchÅ«. Beautiful colors and paisages...Something about this sort of traditional art entices me.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 8, 2015)

Luki said:


> Painters from the past,huh? Off the top of my head, KanÅ Sanraku , or ItÅ JakuchÅ«. Beautiful colors and paisages...Something about this sort of traditional art entices me.


The Japanese artists say " Stare at a flower for four hours, and paint it, in five minutes."

I love Japanese traditional art.


----------



## DrGravitas (Jan 9, 2015)

Does it have to be painting? If not, I'mma chisel some David-sized furry sculptures! 

As far as painting, I realllly love Caravaggio, too! But, I would have to go with Jean-Auguste-Dominique Ingres. I mean, just look at Napoleon here and tell me you don't think he would make the most amazing furry work! Such texture...


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 9, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> The Japanese artists say " Stare at a flower for four hours, and paint it, in five minutes."
> 
> I love Japanese traditional art.



It's flat as hell though.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 24, 2015)

H. R. Giger, It would be really messed up to see his version of furries lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2015)

Charrio said:


> H. R. Giger, It would be really messed up to see his version of furries lol



http://www.furaffinity.net/full/8292720/ [nsfw?]

but seriously, MOT is actually furry giger: http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/mot/2/

HIS SHIT IS FUCKED UP, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/8292720/ [nsfw?]
> 
> That's great work.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Jan 26, 2015)

I loooove the pre-raphaelite style. Not sure how I'd translate it to animal art though, maybe lots of long red haired orangutans. XD


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 26, 2015)

Van Gogh would make fur seem pretty wild and textured.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 2, 2015)

I really don't know all that much about non-internet-based artists because I'm an uncultured swine. But if I had to choose I guess I'd pick H. R. Giger? I don't think he's ever done animals, but I think it'd look pretty neat if done right. So long as the sexuality was toned down immensely.

On an similar note, are there any decent surrealist furry artists out there aside from Partydog?


----------

